# Poljot Strela



## twnewcastle (Oct 6, 2006)

hi...im new to this space..i currently own a pi 3133 tsar collection chronograph,but recently the poljot strela has caught my eye.i would be very greatful for any info regarding this model,..pros/cons etc....where to buy and expected price....many thanks


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

twnewcastle said:


> hi...im new to this space..i currently own a pi 3133 tsar collection chronograph,but recently the poljot strela has caught my eye.i would be very greatful for any info regarding this model,..pros/cons etc....where to buy and expected price....many thanks


I believe it is the same as in my Blue Angel and it keeps perfect time. Honestly amazing.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

twnewcastle said:


> hi...im new to this space..i currently own a pi 3133 tsar collection chronograph,but recently the poljot strela has caught my eye.i would be very greatful for any info regarding this model,..pros/cons etc....where to buy and expected price....many thanks


Welcome to the forum







.

Just do a forum search on "Strela" and you will pick up the threads which comment on this popular watch  .


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The're good







only pros










If i was looking for one i would put a want to buy up and pay less than Â£150 for a minter. There are a few dial variations, my preferrence is for the ones with sunken sub dials.


----------

